
IgE to Oligosaccharide Galactose-α-1,3-Galactose and Increased Atheroma Volume - bookofjoe
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29903734
======
bookofjoe
Full title: IgE to the Mammalian Oligosaccharide Galactose-α-1,3-Galactose Is
Associated With Increased Atheroma Volume and Plaques With Unstable
Characteristics.

